# Sikaflex Self-Leveling Sealant



## Bob817

Looks good, Hope you have good luck with it!


----------



## Bogeyguy

They have been around a long time and make a good product.


----------



## bobasaurus

Good idea. I have the same problem in my garage shop, so I might follow suit.


----------



## tomd

Looks very good, I had never heard of this product, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## knothead

This IS good stuff! Back in 2007 I finally got to the point that I had to make a decision - Was I going to have a shop in the garage? or was I going to have cars in the garage? Cars are built to sit in the weather and tablesaws are not so the Car and the Pickup lost. I painted the floor with Epoxy paint and sealed the cracks or grooves with this stuff and after 6 years it is still just as flexible and nice as the day i laid it in there. It has performed well and I would not hesitate to use it again. I do occasionally muscle things out of the way and bring the car in for maintenance if the job is large enough and calls for indoor work but even then it has stood up well to the chemicals and abuse car maintenance can inflict.

More than one person has asked my why I park my vehicles outside when I have such a nice garage. I just smile and leave them guessing.


----------



## cutworm

We use a lot of Sika products where I work. Good stuff.


----------



## johnstoneb

Thanks for the review. My shop now has the expansion joints filled with this stuff. It looks great and no more sawdust and shavings in the expansion joints.


----------



## SirFatty

Nice! And it was pretty easy to install too, right? Just had to get used to how runny it is.


----------



## Andygulfcoast

Reading this review tells me how I'll fix this issue in my garage. Thanks!


----------



## mbs

I've been looking for something that would make it easier to move my tools across the expansion joints. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mbs

I'm glad you wrote the review. I've been looking for something to fill the gaps in my concrete. After reading your review I read several other reviews on across the internet. Since my floor has a slope to it I chose to use quickcrete brand since it isn't supposed to be as runny. I put it down yesterday and worked pretty well except the foam backer rod lifted in some areas. Did you have this problem?


----------



## SirFatty

Hi mbs,

There is no foam backer, just squeeze the stuff into the crack. How much of a slope?


----------



## mbs

Not sure of the slope. Other reviews I read said if there was any slope the stuff would run.

The foam backer is supposed to be used such that the pour depth is no more than 1/4". Mine was 3/4 deep so I put the round foam rod in and it worked in most places but surfaced in others. And the foam is much cheaper than the sealant. I ended up cutting the foam that was higher than the surface and pouring more sealant. After I finished I left the house and wont know what it looks like until Monday.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Good post, never had an issue to deal with like this but I do have a few friends that have asked about what to do so I will pass this on.

As for your comment about cleaning up the shop….. (laughing) I am not sure but I think you could lose your Woodworkers License over such a statement.. I leave mine as is so when someone makes the comment that it is messy I can hand them a broom and tell them get to work. Suddenly they have somewhere else to be, or the shop looks, "GREAT". (Laughing)


----------



## SirFatty

@woodbutcherbynight: Since my shop is an attached garage that is used to enter the house (into the kitchen), having sawdust tracked in the house does not go over too well. So, it's a necessity.. plus I would rather have a clean shop.


----------



## mbs

Update - the stuff worked well but I can tell where I poured the second coat over the first coat. It isn't as nice looking as the pictures posted above. The product I used didn't run at all.


----------



## SirFatty

Hi mbs, can you post some pics?


----------



## mbs

The pics are taken fairly close up. The first pic shows a typical pour towards the bottom of the pic. The top of the pic shows a double pour.









The second pic shows the worst place. Bubbles showed up after I left it to cure. And you can see some of the double pour/ rod lifting. I'm sure some of the problem was due to operator error.










The product didn't cure to a rigid solid probably because of the foam rod. Machinery rolls across much better than before but not as good as I expected it would because I was expecting it to be more firm than it turned out


----------



## 111

I bought a couple of the large size tubes to use. Cut off the top, poked the seal several times, the product would not come out. More Pressure, More Pressure, by the time I got some product to the end of the tip the pressure broke the cap off the top.
I think the product was old and had started to harden up in the tube. I took both tubes back and got my money back, now I'm gun shy. Wonder if they have a born on date?


----------



## mbs

The stuff I purchased flowed without any problem.


----------



## SirFatty

Kevin,

I think that was a fluke.. maybe try a different store. It should have the consistency of honey.


----------

